# I can't make a simple heart



## smurfine (Aug 6, 2021)

I've bought a breville barista pro and am trying to make a latte heart, but no matter what I do, I fail.

The heart is not floating like I've seen on videos, it stops floating after a second and the result is a small, ovale "heart" (see picture).

The consistensy of the milk looks pretty good, but maybe it's still too thick? I aerate the milk for only 5-6 seconds, then lower the wand. I've tried to aerate for fewer seconds but then the milk becomes too thin.

When I pour, I tilt the coffee cup, raise the mug, and pour about 3/5 full. On videos the coffee is still dark brown everywhere after doing this section, but my coffee has some lighter spots. It's still pretty dark overall. I've used fresh dark roasted beans.

Then I lower my mug and position the tip a little below the middle. I try to keep my hand pretty still. But after a few seconds the shape becomes ovale and the result is terrible.

What am I doing wrong? Is it the coffee itself or the consistensy of the milk? Or maybe my pouring technique? I could really need some help, because I've tried about 50 times now.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Start by getting the milk right...this video is excellent, as are his others on Latte art.


----------



## smurfine (Aug 6, 2021)

> 1 hour ago, DavecUK said:
> 
> Start by getting the milk right...this video is excellent, as are his others on Latte art.


 I'm pretty sure that my milk has been ok many times, but still I fail. Are you sure it's the milk that is the problem?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@smurfine



smurfine said:


> I'm pretty sure that my milk has been ok many times, but still I fail. Are you sure it's the milk that is the problem?


 Using my not inconsiderable powers of telepathy, I thought so....🤣


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@smurfine - practice practice practice. You can also practice with washing up liquid.

check this:






keep practising. You'll get there one day. (After 10 years, I feel I'm almost there). 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

smurfine said:


> I'm pretty sure that my milk has been ok many times, but still I fail. Are you sure it's the milk that is the problem?


 With the right texture milk latte art is considerably easier (but not easy).

I had a sage barista pro and it can take a while to get the right texture for latte art. It might seem like it's ok but may not be fully incorporated.

This video might be helpful as it is specific to the sage barista pro:


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I used to be rubbish at latte are but if you watch a few vids of the really good break down and simple stuff you will get there,

I agree the right foam is key

Then once you have mastered it you can turn some pretty impressive stuff out like this


----------



## smurfine (Aug 6, 2021)

> 35 minutes ago, HVL87 said:
> 
> With the right texture milk latte art is considerably easier (but not easy).
> 
> ...


 I thought my problem was too thick milk, and I'm only adding air for 5-6 seconds. But in this video it seems that he's adding air for like 20 seconds or more. Is that correct?


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Cuprajake said:


> Then once you have mastered it you can turn some pretty impressive stuff out like this


 😂😂 Impressive indeed Jake.



smurfine said:


> I thought my problem was too thick milk, and I'm only adding air for 5-6 seconds. But in this video it seems that he's adding air for like 20 seconds or more. Is that correct?


 Without seeing you steam and pour milk it's difficult to know what the issue is exactly. As has been said already you'll get better with practice.

The amount of time you add air is dependent on how much air you introduce. In the video he lets the milk swirl a bit before lowering the jug and introducing air. The tearing noise is relatively gentle so he spends longer doing it. 5-6 seconds doesn't sound enough unless you're letting in more air in a shorter time. If you do so you're creating bigger bubbles.

With my current machine it takes under 20s to steam 200ml of milk. I introduce air for around 5-6s. The Barista Pro takes twice as long so you should spend longer introducing air.

One way to know if you have the right texture is to pour the milk into a cup and immediately try to pull back the foam with a spoon. If you can see the liquid per the below picture it isn't properly incorporated:









Should be more like this but not too thick:









This is taken from the Chris Baca video:


----------



## smurfine (Aug 6, 2021)

> On 10/08/2021 at 21:11, HVL87 said:
> 
> 😂😂 Impressive indeed Jake.
> 
> ...


 Yes, you were right. I aerated the milk for 12-14 seconds now, and it became much easier to pour a heart. I still have to keep practicing but at least it looks like a heart now.


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Took me 3 months to do something decent and another to perfect that spot in the jug. I can comfortably pour something decent every time, BETTER than all my local coffee shops lol.

Funny though, I have a system, and occasionally it's a full on foam fest ha!

Keep practicing, don't take it personal when it doesn't happen. Keep going


----------

